# QuadFather94: road to the stage



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi guys,

Ive been a member of the site for years but only recently started posting again after a few years hiatus... I've still been training and cycling (no where near to the most optimal level I could) the last three years have consisted in me partying way to much, making 0 size gains and 0 strength gains until the last six month where I have sorted myself out and decided I want to do a body building show in June next year. I will be using the to keep track of training sessions, diet changes and drug use, also to keep me motivated and have my eye on the prize. I'll post a picture of my condition a month ago, pre holiday, I'm currently in the phase of getting back down to this body fat, but do not look as good as I have 0 tren in myself lol. When I have reached a low enough body fat (i am estimating by 25th July I will up my calories from 2500 to 2800 and start my mass gaining phase for around 8 months, where I will continually up calories by 200 a month unless my weight stalls for 5+ days, and then I will start my contest prep. I will be running 300Mg sust eod, 140mg npp eod and 50mg of dbol ed whilst rebounding from the cut.. Will update when I change drugs up etc. Thanks guys, any questions are welcome


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

looking good mate.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

banzi said:


> looking good mate.


 Thanks mate... Plan on being bigger, and leaner for the show next year... Well I'll have to be or I'll get crushed lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Update: had a massive cheat day yesterday as this was the last but one week of my cut, when I'm bulking I won't be having cheat days, just a cheat meal as I don't want to get fat. Took things way to far though feel like a bloated pig! Upping my calories from 2500 to 2800 as of 1st August.. Along with the addition of dianabol to my current stack.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a quick question guys, assessing my body I'm not as lean now as I am on the photo above as it was just over a month ago pre holiday (I went to America and ate a s**t ton), my mind is playing tricks on me telling me to get back down to that leanness before I start my bulk.. Is it worth it or would it just be worth starting my bulk as planned in 2 weeks and gaining as much size for the show as possible? Opinions please guys


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

NMDix said:


> Just a quick question guys, assessing my body I'm not as lean now as I am on the photo above as it was just over a month ago pre holiday (I went to America and ate a s**t ton), my mind is playing tricks on me telling me to get back down to that leanness before I start my bulk.. Is it worth it or would it just be worth starting my bulk as planned in 2 weeks and gaining as much size for the show as possible? Opinions please guys


 looking good!

just my opinion id just go for it and start bulking, dont see the point in spinning your wheels trying to cut first!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Mergal said:


> looking good!
> 
> just my opinion id just go for it and start bulking, dont see the point in spinning your wheels trying to cut first!


 Thank you mate.

yeah definitely, not nice not seeing those cuts anymore though


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Also guys, as I want to smash this show I will be running 1g of sust or test enth, and alternating between NPP and tren ace every 8 weeks until 16 weeks out.. I will also be running dbol and oxys alternating every 5 weeks with a 3 weeks break between each. 4iu gh every day and 1mg adex ed.

16 weeks out I will begin my cut for the show, undecided what drugs to run for the first 8 will but will probably be NPP and susst, switching to tren ace and mast prop 10 weeks out... cutting for first 8 of 16 weeks with no fat burners, I will then add DNP at 8 weeks out for 3-4 weeks to get the last bit of fat off, I will then be stage ready 4 weeks out, then it's a case of eating into the show to fill out with minimum fat gain.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Here is my current diet guys, this will be changing as of Monday. Going to reverse diet initially increasing calories by 300 and then by 200 every month, unless weight gain stalls for 5+ days 

meal 1

1 piece of seeded bread

10g peanutbutter

25g jam

30g whey protein

meal 2

2 whole eggs

150g cooked chicken

meal 3

250g rice

150g chicken

meal 4

200g sweet potato

150g chicken

meal 5

125g rice

2 whole eggs

150g chicken

meal 6

30g whey protein

30g peanut butter

Total calories: 2500


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I'm going to be posting a daily training log after each workout to track progress etc.

My current weight training split is:

monday: quads and calfs

Tuesday: back and forearms

wednesday: hamstrings (morning) chest and tris (evening)

thursday: lower back and calfs

friday: shoulders (morning) abs (evening)

saturday: arms

sunday: rest

cardio is everyday bar leg days 30 mins incline walking.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay so the way I train; I do 12 reps, 10 reps and they go to failure on the last set of each exercise aiming for between 6-8 reps. If I surpass 8 reps on the last set I up the weight the week after, if I still surpass 8 reps then I will increase the weight on the first two sets the following week. Hope that Makes sense.

so below is today's work out. If the numbers are showing 20, 30, 40 7... That means I did 12 reps of 20kg, 10 reps of 30kg and then 7 failure reps of 40kg 

Currently as weak as a kitten, strength will shoot up when cals are upped!

QUADS AND CALFS

Back squat (ass to grass)
60, 70, 90 8

Db lunges
10, 12, 17.5 6

Hack squat (each side) 
20, 25, 30 6

Single leg press
40, 60, 70 5

Leg extension 
25, 32, 39 6

Seated calf
20, 25, 30 9

Standing calf
6, 7, 9 7


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Last night was back.. How I record weights is explained above 

BACK AND FOREARMS

Pull ups
3x5 body weight

Barbell row
40, 50, 60 8

Close grip lat
45, 52, 59 9

Cable row
45, 52, 59 8

Cable pull overs
18, 23, 27 6

Hammer curls 
7.5, 10, 12.5 10

Reverse barbell curls
10, 15, 20 8

this morning was hamstrings

HAMSTRINGS

stiff leg deadlift
20, 25, 35 7

Lying hamstring curl
18, 23, 32 9

Seated hamstring 
15, 20, 25 7


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Decided I'm not going to post training logs as it's repetitive and boring! I will post when I change my diet and drug use.. Also when I just need to get something off my chest haha!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay so I upped my calories today, 2800 cals from 2500, time to start gaining some size and strength, can't wait.

macros 240c 82f 285p


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm up 3lbs and strength is flying up also.. I love food. Adding dbol in the mix Monday to maximise gains


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

NMDix said:


> Here is my current diet guys, this will be changing as of Monday. Going to reverse diet initially increasing calories by 300 and then by 200 every month, unless weight gain stalls for 5+ days
> 
> meal 1
> 
> ...


 I would not be able to stick to that every week lol, I like a bit of variety in my diet. Any reason why your food choices are the same all the time?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I would not be able to stick to that every week lol, I like a bit of variety in my diet. Any reason why your food choices are the same all the time?


 Structure makes it easier for me not to fly off the handle and stick to my diet.. It's also easier for me, just keeps me in a routine... I also know exactly what I'm getting macro nutrient wise day after day... So if I plateau it's easy to adapt and adjust


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Calories are going to be increasing as of Monday and dbol added today. Calories need to be increased as I'm constantly starving eating 2800 cals, so upping to 3000 and then starting the plan of upping them by 200 every month until contest prep unless I plateua. The dianabol will hopefully suppress me appitite aswell as helping me to add size and strength.

I fell off the track last night, it's the first time in over 6 month I've broken my diet (unless on a cheat day) very dissapointed in myself I had a 5000-7000 calorie binge give or take.. Back on it today. Will post new diet in a moment.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

New diet plan for the next month:

MEAL 1 (pre gym)

100g chicken

125g Rice

MEAL 2 (post gym)

1 slice seeded bread

15g peanut butter

20g jam

30g whey

MEAL 3

100g chicken

125g rice

40g cashews

MEAL 4

1 wrap

100g chicken

2 whole eggs

MEAL 5

100g chicken

125g rice

MEAL 6 (pre gym)

100g chicken

125g rice

200g sweet potato

MEAL 7 (post gym)

30g whey

1 slice seeded toast

20g jam

MEAL 8

100g chicken

15g peanut butter

3050cal

290c 90f 285p


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Calories have been upped by 500.. I could take the feeling of being constantly hungry, didn't make sense to me whilst trying to put on size. I'll be honest I have fallen off the wagon 3 times now and eaten whole packs of biscuits justifying it because I'm 'bulking' ... Upping my calories sooner than planned will help stop this and be better in the long run! .. Macros are now:

275p 400c 100f

3550 cals

feeling a lot fuller today, hopefully the hunger will now subside.. In a few month when calories are upped even more I will probably be moaning about force feeding myself lol.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Cant believe you think you look crap, You have a great base to start unlike me LOL


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> Cant believe you think you look crap, You have a great base to start unlike me LOL


 Thanks mate.. No where near happy with where I am though I'm very very body conscious I hate taking my t shirt off at any time in general.. Doing this show will hopefully boost my confidence... Off season is going to be fun in the gym but as the fat slowly comes on I won't be liking the changes in the mirror.. Apart from the size gains obviosuly! It will be worth it come show time next year though... This is the most focused and committed I've ever been, partying and inconsistency is a thing of the past, things can only get better from this point on!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Feeling like a beast in the gym as of the last couple of days, the increase in food and addition of dbol is doing beautiful things, strength is sky rocketing!

Will be sticking to my diet in the off season 6 days of the week and then having a cheat day on a Saturday so I can pig out and eat lots of chocolate, cookies etc. Lol.... I will be getting my protein in on these days as well though... It's off season and life is also meant to be enjoyed ofcorse! Today is Saturday so I'm in my oils (I love food haha) I'll also be doing double the amount of cardio on Saturday to slightly reduce the massive calorie surplus.

off to the gym the kill some arms... Until the next check in guys


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Strength is up massively as of this week... Went from bench pressing 100kg for 3 reps on my last set for 10 reps this week. God I love dbol, NPP and food lol... Will be switching from NPP to tren ace at the end of the month.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

How often are u pinning NPP


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> How often are u pinning NPP


 Eod mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

NMDix said:


> Eod mate


 gonna do mon/wed/fri myself


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> gonna do mon/wed/fri myself


 Few guys at my gym run it like that and have gained fine as well, I'm doing 1.2ml and 1.4ml NPP in one syringe eod so it's just easier for me and I just think blood levels with be slightly more stable with the prop in the sust


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

NMDix said:


> Few guys at my gym run it like that and have gained fine as well, I'm doing 1.2ml and 1.4ml NPP in one syringe eod so it's just easier for me and I just think blood levels with be slightly more stable with the prop in the sust


 Im using Test Enanthate every monday


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking good mate, height/weight age please

i think you will do very very well on stage :thumbup1:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

TITO said:


> Looking good mate, height/weight age please
> 
> i think you will do very very well on stage :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. I'm 22, weighed in at 13st 10 this morning, 5ft 9"!

heres a leg pic I took earlier just, filling out nicely.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking good mate


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

NMDix said:


> Thanks mate. I'm 22, weighed in at 13st 10 this morning, 5ft 9"!
> 
> heres a leg pic I took earlier just, filling out nicely.
> 
> View attachment 134209


 Great physique for 22 mate! And at your age you're bound to want to go out and party! Least a show will keep u from misbehaving


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Photo taken in the gym this morning... Size is coming, filling out nicely.. can't wait to see where I am size wise before I cut for the show!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

After umming and ahhing for weeks what brand of tren ace to get I've just ordered some Sphinx. Hoping for good things... Switching to tren a from NPP next Thursday .. Will be pinning 100mg eod.. Excited.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Current gear looks like this;

300mg WC sust eod

140mg WC NPP eod

50mg WC dbol eod (been taking for two weeks)

As of next Thursday I will be changing the WC NPP for Sphinx tren ace. I will continue to run the NPP for the first week of the tren ace being pinned so it equals 8 weeks of NPP for the transition period. Dbol will be continues for another two weeks as of next Friday so it equals 5 weeks of dbol... After 4 weeks break from Orals I will re add oxys at 100 mg for 5 weeks. I have about 15ml of WC sust left when that runs out I will switch to WC test e 500mg 2xper week.

GH will stay at 4iu ed.

also I had bloods taken about 2 weeks ago and I'm sqeaky clean and in good health.

all ll the best :thumb


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Today is cheat day... Basically going to eat my normal diet - half of the carb and fat intake and give myself 5000 calories extra to play with (this is not a lot for me, I've eaten 3000 extra already!) I'll also do 1000 calorie incline walking on treadmill a little later... Always do extra cardio on cheat day!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

NMDix said:


> Today is cheat day... Basically going to eat my normal diet - half of the carb and fat intake and give myself 5000 calories extra to play with (this is not a lot for me, I've eaten 3000 extra already!) I'll also do 1000 calorie incline walking on treadmill a little later... Always do extra cardio on cheat day!


 I struggle to get in over 3k clean never mind 5


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> I struggle to get in over 3k clean never mind 5


 My appitite is ridiculous mate. I've tracked a cheat day before and I've eaten 20000 calories. I could happily eat 5-6k clean calories every day... Being at 3600 clean every day except on a cheat day is killing me, constantly starving!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Switching from wildcat NPP to Sphinx tren ace today. Switching labs completely when I run out of wildcat sust... Will be getting either some Sphinx test e or cyp. Reason I'm switching labs is mixed reviews on wildcat being hit or miss so I just want some consistency so going to give Sphinx a gander and see how I get on.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

NMDix said:


> Switching from wildcat NPP to Sphinx tren ace today. Switching labs completely when I run out of wildcat sust... Will be getting either some Sphinx test e or cyp. Reason I'm switching labs is mixed reviews on wildcat being hit or miss so I just want some consistency so going to give Sphinx a gander and see how I get on.
> 
> View attachment 134463


 Few lads I know have used Sphinx Rip Blend and It was s**t hot.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Few lads I know have used Sphinx Rip Blend and It was s**t hot.


 Fingers crossed haha... Seeing all of the positive reviews makes me happy, can't be coincidence. Can't wait to be a sweaty, unfit, angry but strong mofo haha


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Motivation is at an all time high, everything is running smoothly. Calories will be upped from 3600 to 3800 as of next Friday... And 4200 on days I do cardio. Started this bulk at 13 stone after my cut. Last time I weighed was about 10 days ago (was 13st 10) so I will weigh in the morning and re evaluate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just weighed in at 13st 13.25lbs... So almost a stone up... Took an updated photo to keep track of where I'm at.. Not comfortable with how how I lol at the moment but uploading for future reference!


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

Great thread mate, ive just started the sphinx tren ace too.. let me know how you get on fella


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Woke up last night sweaty, been a bit of a sex pest as well lol so I think the tren ace is kicking in, been 4 days since first pinned it... I've still been taking the NPP until the ace kicked in so I will now drop the NPP. :thumb


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Name of this thread will soon be changed along with my username.. Want to remain more annonymus on here lol

nips are super itchy and sore today.. I think it's due to the fact I have NPP and tren in my system at the same time.. NPP will be out in a few days though.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thinking of upping cals from 3600 to 4000 whilst I'm on the tren to maximise gains.. Dbol will be dropped in about 10 days so I will up calories to 4000 then to compensate. Hopefully the tren will help keep me lean anyways. When the dbol is dropped I will have 3 weeks off oral to give my liver a rest then add in anadrol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good physique mate. :beer:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Good physique mate. :beer:


 Thanks mate, much appricated. Been keeping an eye your log as well, looking amazing


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Feeling stupidly lethargic and tired around 30 mins into each of my workouts as of this week.. Not nice, don't know why.. Maybe time for an intra carb of some sort due to the intensity and weight going up.


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

How you finding the tren mate so far?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> How you finding the tren mate so far?


 Bit early to tell tbh mate.. All the usual sides are there though.. Cardio yesterday was considerably harder and sweaty... I've just ordered 30ml more of it though... And 50ml Sphinx test cyp so We'l see how it goes..


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> How you finding the tren mate so far?


 You?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Strength in the gym has stalled this week.. Hopefully this tren will kick in soon.. Been around 10 days... Umping cals to 4000 from 3600 as on tonight as well.. Need to keep growing.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Diet has changed as if this morning, nothing drastic just a few things added, previous cals were 3600. This took me up to 13 stone 13lbs.. Weight has stalled so time up my game. Cals upped to 4000.

meal 1

100g chicken

125g rice

2 stice seeded bread

40g jam

30g peanut butter

meal 2

250g rice

100g chicken

20g cashews

meal 3

1 wrap

2 while eggs

100g chicken

meal 4

250g rice

100g chicken

20g cashews

meal 5

500g sweet potato

100g chicken

20g cashews

meal 6

100g chicken

125g rice

20g peanut butter

250ml semi skimmed milk

30g whey

4000 cals

469c 113f 293p

Cals may be upped again when dbol is dropped in 10 days time depended how in feeling the tren.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

In for this one pal, seriously good physique for a 22 year old :thumbup1:


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

H_JM_S said:


> In for this one pal, seriously good physique for a 22 year old :thumbup1:


 Thank you mate, appricate it!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Little update guys.

strength has stalled this week... I think it may be due to being in transition period from the NPP to tren.. NPP was kicked, working in full force, then replaced with tren ace which hasn't kicked in properly yet. It's been 11 days so hopefully by Monday things will start to boom.. I love tren so hop the Sphinx stuff is up to scratch.. Also made the transition from WC sust to Spinx test cyp today.. Sex drive has been pretty low for the last 8 weeks, probably due to the NPP. I dropped my aromasin to 12.5mg last week to see if it would make a differnce with sex drive but my nips have just become super sore and I'm thinking maybe the high Estrogen may be another reason for strength stalling this week aswell???

will do weekly weigh in in the morning guys, so stay tuned :thumb


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Weekly weigh in

last weeks weight: 13st 13lbs

todays weight: 14st 2lbs

happy with this, no noticeable body fat gain and thankful to be out of the 13 stone bracket again, hate being that light!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Little update to previous posts... Sex drive back in full swing as of Saturday.. I don't know if this is because of the switch to the Sphinx test cyp, the NPP leaving the system, or tren starting to kick in (or a combination of all 3 lol)

strength also on the up again as of yesterday, let's hope things keep on the up.. Feeling a lot betting in myself as well.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

NAME IF THREAD WILL CHANGE SOON.

Had as to change my username for personal reasons


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

God i wont be able to remember who you are now


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> God i wont be able to remember who you are now


 Haha need to remain more annonymus


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

QuadFather94 said:


> Haha need to remain more annonymus


 Don't we all


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Strength starting to rise again as of this week.. The transition from the NPP to tren ace last week must have been the reasoning behind strength stalling! Nights are getting sweaty and my getting easily irritated so I'm thinking the trens gtg


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

What lab you run


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> What lab you run


 Sphinx mate


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Weekly weigh in update

last weeks weight: 14st 2lbs

todays weight: 14st 5.5lbs

looking a little bit softer but strength and size is continuing to rise so not really bothered. Last two days of dbol today and tonororw so the scales may play tricks with me next week as I'll probably drops a few lbs of water.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Had another monster cheat day today.. Probably talking about 10k cals plus and I was being conservative. These should probably should a cut back to once a month instead of once a week but I just love my chocolate buscuits to much lol.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

A second chest day has been added today. Needs to be brought up, hate my chest!!!!!


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Name of the thread has changed, just making you guys aware


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

QuadFather94 said:


> Name of the thread has changed, just making you guys aware


 Confusing bastarrd


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Great journal so far mate, in for this. Great physique too


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Noble78 said:


> Great journal so far mate, in for this. Great physique too


 Thank you mate, much appricated.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Last night was super sweaty, and keep having insanely realistic dreams. So the trens in full swing now, been 3 weeks. A lot of people have commented of how much size I've put on as well, I can see a change as well.. Looking drying and harder since dropping the dbol on Sunday as well so the scales may not move up this week but I'm happy with how things are going. The Sphinx stuff seems to be doing the job... Going to try some Baltic tren ace and test e when I run out of Sphinx to get a comparrison in a few weeks and then that will be the decider of what I use come contest prep


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Weekly weight update

okay guys so last Sunday I dropped the dbol from my stack so wasn't expected a weight gain this week, or any dramatic strength gains. I lost 4 lbs of obvious water weight and strength has gone up slightly. I look a lot dryer and harder though. Probably just in time as I'm off ibiza next Sunday.. When I get back from Ibiza I will up my cals by to around 4500 from 4100.

last weeks weight: 14st 5.5lbs

this weeks weight: 14st 1.5lbs


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got given some a 10ml Baltic tren ace so I'm going to try these instead of the Sphinx to see how they compare.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Added adex and dropped dbol last Sunday and my strength seems to have taken a hit.. Feel like I'm making no progress at all now. May drop the adex when back from Ibiza or just lower the dose, feeling like shite!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

QuadFather94 said:


> Added adex and dropped dbol last Sunday and my strength seems to have taken a hit.. Feel like I'm making no progress at all now. May drop the adex when back from Ibiza or just lower the dose, feeling like shite!


 See if you can get some aromasin mate iv used that before and not noticed a hit to my strength plus it lower shbg so makes other gear more effective or even better use masteron


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> See if you can get some aromasin mate iv used that before and not noticed a hit to my strength plus it lower shbg so makes other gear more effective or even better use masteron


 Always usually use aromasin. But I'm off to Ibiza so needed pharma grade ai I could take on the plane with me, so switched for the time being! Will probably as witch to aromasin when I get back


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

QuadFather94 said:


> Always usually use aromasin. But I'm off to Ibiza so needed pharma grade ai I could take on the plane with me, so switched for the time being! Will probably as witch to aromasin when I get back


 Can't yoou get pharma aromasin anymore? I haven't used it for a while


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Can't yoou get pharma aromasin anymore? I haven't used it for a while


 No mate, unfortunately not


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

So I took a day off the gym Tuesday as on Monday I pulled my gooch (serious) and my head was fried because my strength dropped (I think it's because of the adex)

anyway i started baltic tren ace on Sunday and I'm feeling more like I'm on tren than I have been for the past few weeks using the Sphinx stuff in all honesty so I'll be sticking with Baltic from now on. And I stopped taking adex on Sunday to see if it would make a difference with strength.

Today I trained chest, my strength was through the roof again.. Is it the dropping the adex? Is it switching to Baltic? No idea, but I'll just keep plodding along like this. I'll take 1 mg of adex on Thursday and Saturday to drop some water weight before Ibiza but when I'm back in going to drop the adex and use aromasin at as low a dose as possible or just use tamoxifen when needed.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just a little update guys.. Head has been absolute my fried this week. Strength went up drasticly training chest, then went to train back last night and strength had drasticly dropped (popped .25 adex the night before?) I haven't had any tren sweats since starting the Baltic tren sunday, might have been a placebo saying that I felt like I was more on tren than ever a day after first injection lol, who Knows my head is absolutely fried.

So ive come to the conclusion after I come home from Ibiza next Thursday I'm going to take the rest of the week off, no training or drugs and start a fresh on the Monday going back to using wildcat also... Always used the lab and it's what I built my physique on.. Switching to tren enth as well as I can't be f**ked with all the jabs, going to do this for 12 weeks running the tren at 500mg and adding 50mg oxy a day, so should be fun haha


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

great log buddy.

Love WC


----------



## stewedw (Jun 15, 2015)

Great log, keep it up


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Just keep plodding mate, Change what doesn't work and stick with what does


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Physique update. Sorry for the lack of update had personal problems. Heads been back in the game for the last 5 weeks though making gains.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

View attachment IMG_1388.JPG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

QuadFather94 said:


> View attachment 136977


 Looking good brother, You on or off at mo ???


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> Looking good brother, You on or off at mo ???


 On. Hired a coach he has me running -

200mg test prop eod

100Mg npp eod

100mg mast prop eod

50mg tren ace eod


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

QuadFather94 said:


> View attachment 136977


 Do you front squat?


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

GameofThrones said:


> Do you front squat?


 Super late reply lol. Nope one normal quays, hacks and leg extension for quads


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

14 weeks out. All pics taken today

View attachment IMG_2225.PNG


View attachment IMG_2226.PNG


View attachment IMG_2229.PNG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

14 weeks out FECK ME, Gonna be shredded mate, Were's the show


----------

